# Need Help Connecting Garrard Hifi Speakers with Goodmans Micro1990DVD.



## spbs (Jan 16, 2010)

I have two Garrard Speakers (8 Ohms , 50 Watts) and I have recently bought a Goodmans Micro1990DVD amplifier Only the amplifier component) from ebay.

The amplifier has an 5.1 Channel Speaker output (impedance 8 Ohms). I have connected the amplifier to my laptop with a twin phono to 3.5mm stereo jack cable and connected the speaker to the FR & FL points of the 5.1 channel output in the amplifier. But there is no audio on the speakers.

Could someone help me out how to connect the speakers. Can the speakers be connected to the amplifiers, what kind cables would i need to get the speakers work.

Cheers,
Bala.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi spbs


You may have done the connections properly but didn't set up your laptop where to send the output. Check your laptop sound card settings and set it to external speakers. I'm assuming that your laptop speaker output is 1/8" mini jack, and the amplifier has RCA type output so you may need the 1/8 jack to RCA converter cable. 


post back your findings.


----------



## spbs (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi octaneman,

As a first thing thank you very much for your time & reply.

I've checked the sound card settings and they are fine. I have used 3.5mm jack to RCA cable as my laptop output has 3.5mm jack. It seems that the problem is with the amplifier settings. As I only have the amplifier unit of the Hifi system without the display, I dont know what is the current setting of the amplifier.I will keep fiddling with this unit and will update if there is any luck. 

Please do suggest if there is anything I can try out. I will put some pics of my connection tomorrow.

I am getting a another amplifier from my friend on Tuesday. Hope I don't face any issues wit that. 

Once again thanks for your time.

Cheers, Bala.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

does this amplifier require a Pre_Amp? is there one built in? 

Have you wired up the cables correctly that go to your laptop. Make sure that you have used a stereo to phono jack and that the outer of the RCA jack is connected or connects to the correct ring on the stereo jack. from the outside it is the last ring by the body and not the one in the air.

If it's wrong it will short out the sound.

try placing your fingers on the stereo jack to see if you get "hum" through the amplifier. It may be that the amplifier has problems.


----------

